# Piano and cello



## Yoshed (Feb 10, 2013)

A short soundtrack composed for piano and cello :

I saw a flight of starlings


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Yoshed said:


> A short soundtrack composed for piano and cello :
> 
> I saw a flight of starlings


Your description is absolutely right, good job done.


----------



## Yoshed (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks a lot Pugg !


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Yoshed,

This is lovely, quite stirring, I was a bit disappointed when it ended, I thought it could have gone on longer. I don't know if you intend to develop it further, it's fine as it is, but I would love to see where you could take it if you do.

Regards
Mark


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

First-rate background music.


----------

